# German blue ram just spawn



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Just got a pair of nice German blue rams from big als two weeks ago and the female just lay out their eggs on the driftwood last night. My temp is at 80.2-80.8 so do I have to rise it up to 82 for them to hatch?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

They should still hatch just fine.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

My rams don't spawn until the temp is raised to 84-86. Any other fish in the tank?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dis said:


> My rams don't spawn until the temp is raised to 84-86. Any other fish in the tank?


Yes i got some other dwarf cichlids in the tank. Tank is a 53 gallon


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Might be best to remove the eggs so the others don't pick em off


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dis said:


> Might be best to remove the eggs so the others don't pick em off


The others are scare to go to that area right now since the parents are so aggressive now.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

How did things work out?


----------

